# Wotofo Serpent Elevate replacement glass



## haruspex (24/1/19)

Hi all 

Is there any vendor that currently stocks the Serpent Elevate replacement glass? 

Looking for a spare Bubble glass.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/1/19)

Also needing one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zer0_C00L (25/2/19)

@haruspex and @Bulldog , did either of you manage to find anyone who has the replacement glass in stock?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## haruspex (25/2/19)

Zer0_C00L said:


> @haruspex and @Bulldog , did either of you manage to find anyone who has the replacement glass in stock?


 Could not find it locally. Seems like importing yourself is the only option currently. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (25/2/19)

Also no luck locally yet @Zer0_C00L hoping someone will bring them in soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrantSchnepel (19/4/19)

haruspex said:


> Hi all
> 
> Is there any vendor that currently stocks the Serpent Elevate replacement glass?
> 
> ...





Bulldog said:


> Also needing one.


Vapers Corner has both the straight glass and bubble glass for the elevate in stock, just ordered some myself as we speak

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L (20/4/19)

The friendly guys at VK Stoneridge found me a matching replacement.. It's either the baby beast or eleaf glass that's identical

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## traulstone (20/4/19)

Great to know my elevate needs a new bubble glass!

Any idea what replacement bubble glass will work on the juggernaut mini?

Guess I'm a bit hard hard on my bubbles... Eish 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

